

The Growing Trend of No-Tech - ClintonWu
http://skim.me/home/2012/10/10/the-growing-trend-of-no-tech/

======
stephengillie
I'm waiting for the carrier-tracking paranoia to collide with the no-tech fad.
All kinds of hipsters will cancel their mobile internet plans and live off
wifi.

(I've been wifi-only for more than 6 months. With wifi everywhere, I'm only
without internet in some grocery and clothing stores. I've saved around $500
from this, and my 2-year old Incredible lasts more than 48 hours on a charge.
I rarely voice-chat with others so GrooVe IP works well for free.)

~~~
vyrotek
Except companies like Sprint force you to get a data plan with new phones. So
you don't really get to choose to go Wifi only.

~~~
stephengillie
Let's break apart these misconceptions:

1\. You can buy phones from retailers who aren't carriers.

2\. You can buy phones from carriers without signing up for a contract. If
Sprint won't sell what you want to buy, then goto Verizon or another who will.

3\. You don't need a phone to go wifi-only. This would work with almost any
internet device, including tablets and laptops. The concept is the same.

~~~
vyrotek
Sure, it's possible but not convenient. Obviously phone carries do not want
you to do this and are going to do anything they can to lock you into plans.
Their current fear is being a 'dumb pipe' for wireless internet. This next
level we're talking about basically makes them obsolete once wifi his a
certain saturation.

